# Changing of In-Cabin air filter



## goofy (May 12, 2004)

Anybody know how to change the in-cabin air filter?

The dealership wants 80 bucks to do it! So I would like
to do it myself but I couldn't find how to do it anywhere in the
user manual.


----------



## ejm (Nov 14, 2004)

goofy said:


> Anybody know how to change the in-cabin air filter?
> 
> The dealership wants 80 bucks to do it! So I would like
> to do it myself but I couldn't find how to do it anywhere in the
> user manual.


Hi
Check this link

http://xtrail.australia4wd.com/microfilter.html

Our Canadian version is the same - but reversed


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Do a search on the PDF for "Filter" Turns up "ATC 109"

The Glove box must be removed to get to the cabin filter. It looks to be a simple job.

EJM, you slipped in while I was looking at the manual  Good link :thumbup:


----------



## goofy (May 12, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Do a search on the PDF for "Filter" Turns up "ATC 109"
> 
> The Glove box must be removed to get to the cabin filter. It looks to be a simple job.
> 
> EJM, you slipped in while I was looking at the manual  Good link :thumbup:



Thanks. I'll try it this weekend and see if it's as easy as it looks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

goofy said:


> Thanks. I'll try it this weekend and see if it's as easy as it looks.


Yep, very easy mate, I've put that microfilter in about 15 minutes max. Helps reduce the bad odours (especially if you're a smoker like me)


----------



## Enspyre (Nov 10, 2005)

*In Cabin Air Filter*

Hello, 
Im new to this thread but it looks like the perfect place to get (and give) information regarding the X-trail. 

Anyway, I just past 1 year with my X-trail (and very happy with it), and just took it in for the 24K Maintenance, and the dealer pointed out a few items that need attention. 

One is the In Cabin Air filter, which they want $100.00 canadian for. I found out that the Air filter is the same as that for an Altima, which can be found online for approx. $30 Canadian. 

I don't have a repair manual (although am currently looking for one), so i dent really know where the air filter is. Does anyone here know if its in an easy-to-get-to location, or is it something I should just let the dealership take care of? 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Enspyre,
Since this was discussed before I have merged your post to the appropriate thread. See above posts for discussion on the cabin filter. Unfortunately I just realized that the link posted above does not seem to work... but you can click here

The first post will show you a few pics to take you behind the glove box where your cabin filter is located...

It is indeed exorbitant to charge $100 for this filter change... Don't waste your money with that:
I purchased a large size good quality "3M" brand filter which I cut to size and glued borders to it & there you go I now have 4 filters for the years to come...


----------



## ejm (Nov 14, 2004)

*Cabin Filter*

The link I posted earlier no longer works.This link takes you to it now. 
http://main.australianxtrail.com/
Then select "technical" then "Micro-filter"
Note-thier X-trail is right hand drive; ours is left hand so things are reversed. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ejm said:


> The link I posted earlier no longer works.This link takes you to it now.
> http://main.australianxtrail.com/
> Then select "technical" then "Micro-filter"
> Note-thier X-trail is right hand drive; ours is left hand so things are reversed.
> Hope this helps.


That is correct. We have updated our site and we now have a dedicated technical and DIY section which includes fitting the microfilter in and other useful info. for everyone to browse.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I just changed mine this past weekend. Couldn't believe how dirty it was, a little disgusting when you think you could be breathing all that dust in. 

It was a very easy installation, it didn't even take an hour. Just take you time and all is well.

Greg


Enspyre said:


> Hello,
> Im new to this thread but it looks like the perfect place to get (and give) information regarding the X-trail.
> 
> Anyway, I just past 1 year with my X-trail (and very happy with it), and just took it in for the 24K Maintenance, and the dealer pointed out a few items that need attention.
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*24K Checkup....*

Hi everyone,

Well I had my 24k inspection and ion all cost me before taxes $365.74

They did the following;

24K Maintenence Package (Inspection)
Fuel Cleaner
Mobil 1 5W30 Synthetic Oil (Took my coupon for free oil change just charged me for the differnce in price.. not an issue as others had)
Greased the car
Flashlight kit thrown in (Promotion)
Serviced front and rear brakes (36% remain on both)
Installed and balanced 4 Goodyear UltraGrip Ice Winter Tires.. already on Nissan Rims. (I tested them at 140K on Highway for a few moments... no wobble or pull.. straight as an arrow)
Changed Cabin Microfilter
Adjusted HandBrake
Tigtened loose name plate on Engine was making some noise.

Brought it in at 7:30am (had loaner Sentra ready for me) ready at 3:00pm, talked with Serge re Rogers order and had to correct it, wrong part ordered, will return on Wednesday to pick it up. Besides that stil in excellent service. I was asked about all my accessories especially the lighted sills...

With what has happed to me this past weeks and my son (Final Checkup on Wednesday) as well my wife going to give birth any day now... I wish I had time to change my own filter but I did not and what they charged me in total.. I am not complaining...

Metro Nissan in Lasalle has been top notch service for many years and I am very happy with them.

Stephen


----------



## ciprian_nissan (Jan 10, 2014)

*Nissan Frontier cabin air filter location*

To change cabin air filter/pollen filter/air conditioning filter/dust filter is very easy.
You need only to follow some steps.
You can find here how to do this step by step with relevant pictures.
Nissan Frontier cabin air filter location








This is for 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013 Nissan Frontier.

Thanks!


----------

